# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Skylight skin fully functional - pleae report issues, if any

## Vaibhav

Hi All,

Thanks for your patience and support during this upgrade.  

The SKYLIGHT skin is fully functional.  Please feel free to use it and report issues if any.

It will be good if you report issues with numbers going in consecutive order, so we can keep track and resolve immediately.

Also, please mention the browser you are using.

Thanks,

----------


## arlu1201

1. While using Mozilla Firefox, on the main Forum page, under What's going on, the current user list is not wrapped and is crossing the grid.

----------


## snb

2. IE8 Bookmarks sub window not collapsible
3. Thread information not collapsible
4. tags for this thread: unnecessary & uncollapsible
5. system doesn't store the collapsing so every time it pops up again
6. too much redundant information: tabs members list; calendar
7. dates not in ISO format

----------


## JBeaucaire

8. Can't TAB out of the REPLY box to the Submit buttons, very "mouse-centric"
9. There is no menu-bar link to *http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php* which is the best "landing" point for the forum as it is the only spot that shows you your current active threads with responses waiting to be read.  This should be a prominant/dominant "default" link on the menu bar.
10. Version numbers are missing from posts, so no reference to work from regarding OPs (I can see MY version in the upper right corner of my posts)
11. Is there a simpler "attachments" window, the old one was significantly easier to use than this one (new one also extremely "mouse centric"

----------


## snb

12. no indicator of 'fullness' of PM box
13. the advantage of a table is that it contains 'headers'. Redundant information in every forum views/replies in column header and those words repeated in every row. Previous forum skin : two columns: 1 views, 1 replies; per row only the number of views/replies. Please remember in visual ergonomy: less is more. 
14. redundant icons/buttons/hyperlinks. To go 'to the top'  are 4 different icons/buttons/hyperlinks; please reduce to 1

----------


## ChemistB

I still do not see a spot where I can change skins?  Is it only available outside the folders? inside a thread?   in my profile?   :-/  I am on Windows Explorer 8

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi ChemistB,

Do you see a drop down choice at the bottom right of this thread?

----------


## ChemistB

Okay, now I see it.  Not sure how I missed it (unless it wasn't there before).   Never mind.   :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey SNB,





> 2. IE8 Bookmarks sub window not collapsible



 Where do you see this?




> 3. Thread information not collapsible



 please explain further




> 4. tags for this thread: unnecessary & uncollapsible



 why do you say so? 




> 6. too much redundant information: tabs members list; calendar



 someone could be using it, why do you say its redundant? 




> 7. dates not in ISO format



 working on this

SNB - please explain these points so we can assist you with a quick resolution.

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey JBeaucaire,




> 8. Can't TAB out of the REPLY box to the Submit buttons, very "mouse-centric"



 Will get the team to work on this




> 9. There is no menu-bar link to http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php which is the best "landing" point for the forum as it is the only spot that shows you your current active threads with responses waiting to be read. This should be a prominant/dominant "default" link on the menu bar.



 This is now achieved with the Settings link at the top right corner of your screen.




> 10. Version numbers are missing from posts, so no reference to work from regarding OPs (I can see MY version in the upper right corner of my posts)



 What version number are you talking about?




> 11. Is there a simpler "attachments" window, the old one was significantly easier to use than this one (new one also extremely "mouse centric"



 Will let you know if this can be simplified.

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey SNB (again !!!  :Smilie:  )




> 12. no indicator of 'fullness' of PM box



 For now its available at the lower section of your inbox.  Will check if we can get it moved up.




> 13. the advantage of a table is that it contains 'headers'. Redundant information in every forum views/replies in column header and those words repeated in every row. Previous forum skin : two columns: 1 views, 1 replies; per row only the number of views/replies. Please remember in visual ergonomy: less is more.



 Working in skylight skin, will be working shortly on default skin.




> 14. redundant icons/buttons/hyperlinks. To go 'to the top' are 4 different icons/buttons/hyperlinks; please reduce to 1



 Will check this out.

----------


## snb

In the 'settings' page 4 buttons to go to the top


in every page 2 times calender
2 times new posts (what's new)

----------


## ConneXionLost

The thread/envelope icons are still backwards:

ThreadIcons.jpg

(both skins)
IE 7

----------


## Vaibhav

Thanks SNB & ConneXionLost. Will get it rectified.

----------


## daddylonglegs

15. This problem occurs in Google Chrome but not with IE. When I hit the  "+ Reply to thread" button that just takes me to the "Quick Reply" box rather than the "normal" reply box - that makes it difficult to use some of the "advance" options that aren't there with Quick Reply, like adding attachments

----------


## Paul

Are the thread icons really "backwards"?  I guess it depends on how you think about them.  If you think of them as "Opened" and "Unopened" envelopes, then I can see where you get that impression.  To me, I see it as "there are new/unread posts in this thread" (envelope with documents showing) vs. "no new/unread posts in the thread" (closed envelope).

----------


## snb

Vai 

see attachment the missing collapsing icons in a thread in the water cooler.


On top of that: if I collapse in the windows that contain such icons, after visiting another page the items have decollapsed again.

----------


## Vaibhav

> 15. This problem occurs in Google Chrome but not with IE. When I hit the  "+ Reply to thread" button that just takes me to the "Quick Reply" box rather than the "normal" reply box - that makes it difficult to use some of the "advance" options that aren't there with Quick Reply, like adding attachments



I just tried this DaddyLongLegs and it works fine for me.

----------


## Vaibhav

> Vai 
> 
> see attachment the missing collapsing icons in a thread in the water cooler.
> 
> 
> On top of that: if I collapse in the windows that contain such icons, after visiting another page the items have decollapsed again.



Thanks SNB, will take note of this and get the team to correct it.

----------


## snb

Although there's a button when viewing attachments in the settings region named 'show/hide thumbnails' I don't see any effects after clicking it.

In the profile page 2 entries are void:
- view articeles
- view blog entries.

One of them is even producing a fatal error. (or should I say Vaital error ?)


As long as the basics of this forum are not functioning properly I don't mind not being bothered by 'edit connections' in the settings region to connect to 'fb'. The same applies to the bookmarks & the separate links to fb.

----------


## arlu1201

> One of them is even producing a fatal error. (or should I say Vaital error ?)



I dont think you should make fun using Vai's name SNB.  After all, to err is human and Vai and his team are constantly working to ensure we have a properly functioning forum (look at the updates coming through). 

By the way, how would you feel, if someone had added an "o" as the 3rd character in your user name?

----------


## snb

Arlu this is the watercooler; please read what it is meant for.....
No problem adding/removing characters to my alias...
And nice that you appreciate my efforts to provide Vai with the feedback he asked for (How much feedback did you provide ?)

----------


## snb

I dont think we need: 'view articles' nor 'view blog entries' in the memberlist entries.


memberlist.GIF

----------


## Vaibhav

> I dont think we need: 'view articles' nor 'view blog entries' in the memberlist entries.



This has been corrected.  You should not be seeing it anymore.

----------


## snb

I spotted some ISO formatted dates too !  :Smilie: 

the not-collapsing of option tables in posts in the watercooler has not been resolved yet .....

----------


## snb

Vai can your team stop annoying around with those dates ?

Please use a big-endian format (dd-mm-yyyy) or a small-endian (yyyy-mm-dd), but do not mix them (and surely not yy instead of yyyy).
Let the user choose an option in his/her setting how the dates will be displayed.

second point: if I leftclick an alias I get different things:
- in the example : if I click Vai I will be directed to your profile
                         if I click snb I get the option to view profile , view all posts 
previously it contained the option to send a private message too; I would like that to be restored
I would prefer to have the same options at clicking 'Vai' as the option in the link 'snb'


profile.GIF

----------


## snb

7 days ago Arlu reporterd in post #2 the non wrapping. Also the case in IE8:

EF_nowrap.GIF

----------


## arlu1201

Hey SNB,

The non-wrapping issue has been resolved in IE8 and Firefox 8.  Are you still facing the issue?

----------


## Marcol

There is a similar issue to that described by snb in post #17, missing "Collapse" buttons, on page "Settings" (User CP)

The current infractions are *not* showing for any poster in any thread.
It's a bit grim being reminded of ones' own when viewing "Settings", especially considering they can be years old!

----------


## Paul

Marcol, if you look at this thread - at least in IE9 - you should see the yellow card beneath kate's post from my warning.  It is visible in FF 8.0.1, too.  I did not test an infraction (red card), though.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=2667274

----------


## snb

@arlu

I post as soon as I find a problem.
As long as a super moderator doesn't reply what has been done to cure the problem I'll wait for an answer.

----------


## Marcol

@ Paul
Okay got that, but I'd still like to collapse/hide my previous demeanours from my "Becoming a member of the community" days ...  :EEK!:

----------


## teylyn

Vai, how about an update on current issues?

The date format as mentioned numerous times by snb is especially irritating. Why can't we see the dates as per our regional settings, as it used to be in the old version? Does your tech team know what they're doing? Are they actually doing anything at the moment? There has been no communication from you and no improvement on any issues for a few days.

What's up?

----------


## Domski

I see the blogs are back!

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Yes, they are, and the spammers are finding them. 

Wonderful. That should raise Excelforums SEO!

----------


## teylyn

Now you see it, now you don't. Blog item has disappeared again from the nav bar. 

Banana forum?

----------


## Domski

Aye, they appear to have gone back into hiding.

Dom

----------


## snb

Intriguing forum.
I fear we are running backwards.
Why introducing a mobile skin if the normal functionality isn't yet available ?
Is this a web-course assignment for beginners ?

See also this contradictory picture:EF__deleted.GIF

----------


## Vaibhav

> Vai, how about an update on current issues?
> 
> The date format as mentioned numerous times by snb is especially irritating. Why can't we see the dates as per our regional settings, as it used to be in the old version? Does your tech team know what they're doing? Are they actually doing anything at the moment? There has been no communication from you and no improvement on any issues for a few days.
> 
> What's up?



Hey Teylyn, the updates will be up shortly.  The technical team has been working day in and day out to resolve most of the issues.  SNB had asked for the ISO date but that got confusing for several users.  The team has reverted back to the original.  Will finalize with them and have move to the user-defined settings.




> I see the blogs are back!
> 
> Dom



Blogs got re-activated by mistake. They have been de-activated.




> Intriguing forum.
> I fear we are running backwards.
> Why introducing a mobile skin if the normal functionality isn't yet available ?
> Is this a web-course assignment for beginners ?
> 
> See also this contradictory picture:Attachment 133535



The contradictory picture you posted is regarding some posts that got posted twice by the moderator.  These have been deleted. 

More updates coming up.

----------


## JapanDave

Problem No.

#23452. Why can't Chrome users go to advanced reply when clicking +Reply to Thread?
#23453. Why can't JPEG/GIF be displayed as images on the web page instead of links. Closing them closes the entire tab and it is quite annoying.

----------


## arlu1201

Hey Dave,
Why such a huge numbering?? 

Besides, i tried the +reply to thread in IE8 and Firefox and it takes me to the below quick reply box.  I guess thats the normal function of that button.

----------


## snb

@Arlu

Please read the previous messages: the reply button should open the advanced reply box.
The quick reply you can enter simply by navigating the cursor there.

#23454 Arlu's skype text is being wrongly exposed.

----------


## arlu1201

My skype text? Where? What?

----------


## snb

I found:

If you click the reply button once you will be directed to the Quick reply box

If you click the reply button twice the advanced Reply box will open.

----------


## teylyn

snb, you have a career in beta testing!

----------


## snb

@teylyn, 

more aching from 'restless fingers' instead of 'restless legs' I suppose  :Wink: 
Vai must be very pleased that you indicated the present forum state as 'beta'. ( I wouldn't after three weeks)

----------


## Vaibhav

> @teylyn, 
> 
> more aching from 'restless fingers' instead of 'restless legs' I suppose 
> Vai must be very pleased that you indicated the present forum state as 'beta'. ( I wouldn't after three weeks)



SNB : Gmail ran in beta for 5 years before they finally removed the beta symbol from the google apps..

----------


## teylyn

Vai, even if Excelforum is only a small item in your company's portfolio, I think that in the overall scheme of things, a comparison with Google or any of their features may be a bit mis-aligned.

I also, sincerely, truly hope that you're not planning to leave things unfinished here just because Google showed a beta icon on their gmail logo for 5 years. I've had a gmail account since almost day 1 and as far as I recall, despite the beta label, everything I ever wanted to do in gmail actually worked. 

Which is not the case in this forum. 

Keep in mind that for three years the moderators have been asking for a logical forum restructure. Nothing has happened towards that. Two years ago, the first version of the Skylight skin was forced on us unannounced. The bugs fixes for some of the most pressing issues we reported 2 years ago were still unresolved when the upgrade happened a few weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if the currently reported bugs will be fixed, or if this forum remains in an unfinished state for another few years. 

The fact that Google labelled gmail as beta for 5 years does not mean that you don't need to fix the bugs in this forum. You can, of course, choose not to fix the bugs. But let's be real clear about this: It has nothing to do with being beta or not. It's about customer service.

----------


## Marcol

*There are serious errors on this Forum.*

Attachments are extremely prone to failure and replies are not always being recognised on the "Todays' Posts" page. (Note the correct apostrophe position.) 
It has also been running like a tractor with a sump full of chip fat and sawdust.

Default skin and IE9

----------

